# Look 29er?



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry for the more mtbr related post, but I know the Look USA folks are more apt to peruse this forum than anything over on mtbr, so I thought this would be the more appropriate forum for this post. 
I have heard that there is a possibility that Look will be adding a 29er HT frame to the mtb mix in the near future...has anyone heard the same rumors? . Can the Look USA folks cofirm or deny? 

Thx in advance for any info/input

MSH


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

A 29er veraion of a 986 would be soooooo cool.


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

j.knight said:


> A 29er veraion of a 986 would be soooooo cool.


Yes, i was hoping, but the word from Francis on another mtbr post is there is no plan. 
I was hoping the Look folks would chime in on this thread, but not sure if they are even active in this forum any longer. I use to see posts, but not so many lately.


----------

